# Trick or Treat by Your Sign



## Hel the Witch (Jun 20, 2007)

Trick or Treat by Your Sign 
Aries: pushes the others aside to get to the door first. 
Taurus: will only eat the finest of Swiss chocolates. 
Gemini: goes around the neighborhood once, changes costumes and goes around again. 
Cancer: stays at home and gives candy to the other trick-or-treaters. 
Leo: plans their costume for months, then won't go out because someone else had the same idea. Virgo: wears a neatly-pressed suit and tells everyone they're a bookkeeper. 
Libra: is still standing in front of the closet trying to decide on a costume. 
Scorpio: isn't in it for the candy. 
Sagittarius: will manage to wander to the next town. 
Capricorn: makes a list of all the houses that give good candy and the optimal route to take. 
Aquarius: builds their costume out of spare flashlights and spends all night tinkering when it shorts. 
Pisces: skips the whole thing to compose poetry to the Moon.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm a leo. That one doesnt really fit for me. I'm a Gemini


----------

